# Details required for Ryanair online check-in ?



## ROSS (2 Oct 2007)

Hi

Can anyone advise as to what info is required when doing the above ?
I note from their website that you need a passport - do you actually input the passport details during the online check in process ?
I want to check in all 5 of us on our one booking so I will obviously need all the passport details to hand if this is the case. 
Also, I assume you can only use online check in for all or none of your group as opposed to say 4 out of the 5 as one eejit's passport is out of date ! (going to UK so no problem).
I also understand that this is now free and priority boarding is included so I expect the priority queue to be much longer than previously !!


----------



## niceoneted (3 Oct 2007)

you need the reference no of the  flight and the destination only. If you are travelling with any member who is listed as child you will not be allowed to prebook.
Make sure that you all bring valid ID for the destination in the UK in question. 
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Guest120 (3 Oct 2007)

ROSS said:


> I also understand that this is now free and priority boarding is included so I expect the priority queue to be much longer than previously !!


It's free for flights which have been booked since the 20th of September only.


----------



## efm (3 Oct 2007)

niceoneted said:


> you need the reference no of the flight and the destination only. If you are travelling with any member who is listed as child you will not be allowed to prebook.
> Make sure that you all bring valid ID for the destination in the UK in question.
> Enjoy your trip!


 
I'm not sure this is true - to CHECK IN online you need booking reference, Destination AND Passport number, and you need to be able to print the paper boarding "cards"  - the passport number gets printed on these


----------



## armazena (11 Oct 2007)

My passport is not from EU, but I have a student visa in Portugal. Can I use the online check in?


----------



## hoopman (11 Oct 2007)

I,m flying with Ryanair next week. I have payed for luggage to be checked in. Do I now have to check in online or is it still the old way (ie check in at the desk) I bought the tickets last May on the website


----------



## niceoneted (11 Oct 2007)

If your planning on still checking in luggage you check in at the airport. there is no charge to check in as you have payed for luggage. I flew ryanair last weekend this way.


----------



## hoopman (11 Oct 2007)

niceoneted said:


> If your planning on still checking in luggage you check in at the airport. there is no charge to check in as you have payed for luggage. I flew ryanair last weekend this way.


 
Thanks Niceoneted,


----------



## lasno (11 Oct 2007)

Armazena if your passport is not issued by an EU or EEA country you can not use the online booking facility


----------



## Happy_Harry (15 Oct 2007)

Please make sure you fill in the correct passport details ! Last week I filled in my gf's details based on a document that had her passport details ( rather than looking at the real passport). Number was incorrect, did not check beforehand and gf was refused boarding. 
As it was obvious my own stupid mistake I could hardly be angry. No matter how hard I pleaded it was only me boarding the plane. Gf had to come later on Aer Lingus ( no way will I pay 250 euros for a Ryanair flight)
Just wonder what the big deal is, I don't remember having to register my passport details when checking in online with Aer Lingus.


----------



## Perplexed (16 Oct 2007)

You certainly have to fill in your passport no with Aer Lingus when you opt for the self service check in at the airport ......don't know about the online version.


----------



## Guest127 (16 Oct 2007)

Happy_Harry said:


> Please make sure you fill in the correct passport details ! Last week I filled in my gf's details based on a document that had her passport details ( rather than looking at the real passport). Number was incorrect, did not check beforehand and gf was refused boarding.
> As it was obvious my own stupid mistake I could hardly be angry. No matter how hard I pleaded it was only me boarding the plane. Gf had to come later on Aer Lingus ( no way will I pay 250 euros for a Ryanair flight)
> Just wonder what the big deal is, I don't remember having to register my passport details when checking in online with Aer Lingus.


 

Could she not have just queued up and paid the €3 for a new boarding pass?


----------



## Happy_Harry (16 Oct 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> Could she not have just queued up and paid the €3 for a new boarding pass?



No, as check in had closed once we started to board. Ryanair staff was very clear the only way to fly was to take the next plane ( for 250 euro). I am sure they could have changed the passport details on "the system" at the gate, the PCs they have there must have some functionality. Aer Lingus reaction was " Oh, I can't believe they didn't change it for you" . Then again, easily said by the competition.


----------



## Newbie31 (17 Oct 2007)

I got caught out on exactly the same thing. Entered driving license details online, however when I go to the gate with drivers license and boarding card, was told I couldnt travel as I had to have my passport. I did have my passport which I produced but then I was told that although I had my passport the number did not match that on the boarding card.. they were adamant I was not getting on that plane. They said I could go and check in now with either my drivers license or passport, but would be for the next flight at a cost of €300.00. It was obvious from both forms of ID that I am indeed who I say I am,  and the boarding card had my name on it so I really could not see their logic for not allowing me on the plane, other than another money spinner. I filed a small claim against them but as usual they have covered all bases in T's and C's. I am still pursuing it though as there has to be some illegal loop somewhere.. company policy or not. As for the priority boarding, what a joke .. they walk up and down the queue selling these things before you board, so before you know it, the priority queue is larger than the non-priority !!


----------



## Happy_Harry (17 Oct 2007)

Newbie, let us know how you get on, unfortunately I think they'll have everything legally covered. It was an expensive lesson learnt, but as has been stated before here, (low fare)airlines can do whatever they want with their customers as we will still be using them.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Oct 2007)

Newbie31 said:


> I filed a small claim against them but as usual they have covered all bases in T's and C's. I am still pursuing it though


How?


----------



## Guest120 (17 Oct 2007)

Happy_Harry said:


> the PCs they have there must have some functionality


They don't have PCs, they are dumb terminals.


----------



## Guest127 (17 Oct 2007)

I take it this is happening at the actual boarding gate and not just before that security check in. If it was discovered there you might have enough time to queue up again but if its at the actual boarding gate the check in will obviously closed. Looks like whoever is checking the boarding passes at the security gate should be checking for passport details and refusing entry to airside. if you left enought time the check in desks would still be open. I have said it here before and I repeat it. Michael must have one hell of a team working for him whose sole aim is to increase revenue without appearing to increase the price of the actual flights. The other airlines benefit too from this team of whizzzzzzzz kids   of course, even if they have to forgo a few months decent interval before cloning.


----------



## Guest120 (17 Oct 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> Looks like whoever is checking the boarding passes at the security gate should be checking for passport details and refusing entry to airside.


They are airport operator employees (DAA etc.., ) albeit outsourced, why should it be their responsibility to check if the details match? Their brief isn't to ensure that the person traveling has a matching passport to boarding card, in fact they are not interested in your passport at all, regardless of the fact that I still see people in Dublin Airport showing them their passport!

Can you imagine how longer the queues would be if they were doing passport to boarding card checks? 

It's up to the airlines to ensure that their passengers satisfy passport control of the destination country, not the airport operators.

A much simpler solution is that people using online check in facilities simply adhere to the rules and enter the correct required details - which are always stated - this has the knock on effect of people not having to cry fowl of the airlines when they them self are at fault.

Money spinner indeed


----------

